# New Budgie



## Charlotte&milo (6 mo ago)

Hello! 
i have taken in a 5 year old budgie that has never been out of his cage. His previous owner said he bites a lot. I want to ensure he is flying and not in his cage, so it has taken ALOT of one on one time, to build confidence and a lot of biting!! He now hops on my hand, comes out his cage and flies, and goes back in his cage. I let him to his thing.

however, he still bites me, I get the occasional snuggles in the neck. He’s singing away. Putting him back in his cage is a challenge, screeching, but then sings.

i don’t let the biteing bother me, but is this normal?X


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Thank you for turning this little guy's life around. You've given so much time and effort into creating a bond and making him happy. 

As for the biting...









Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com





Say hello to my little chicken. She loves me as much as a budgie can love a non-budgie. She's a biter. This video shows her scampering to get up on my shoulder, where she then stares intently at me before biting me hard. I've gotten used to it and can tell when she's about to do it, but nothing I've done has managed to break the habit. I think it's just one of those things we end up living with. I don't even know why she does it, I don't annoy her. I think it's just a personality thing. 

So yeah, with your guy, it might just be something you gotta live with. How does he bite you? Mine go for the ears really badly, or the skin folds of the neck which hurts the most. Or if I have them on my hand, they'll just snap down at it but still sit there without a care in the world. So they'll stare at me, then lash out at my hand / bite it, then go back to staring at me. Rinse and repeat. Idiots.


----------



## Charlotte&milo (6 mo ago)

Thank you so much, not sure how to upload a video! 

He is fine one minute, Iv got him to eat off my hand, climb on my fingers, drink from my hand, sit on my shoulder, really happy, then he turns horrible and bites randomly!! I ignore it and let him bite me, but make him aware it’s not nice.Iv tried to figur if I am doing something wrong


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It's not anything you are doing, he came to you with biting as a learned behavior and is now conditioned to do so. Do you know anything about his life before you had him and what may have been the thing that triggered him to begin biting?


----------



## Charlotte&milo (6 mo ago)

Cody said:


> It's not anything you are doing, he came to you with biting as a learned behavior and is now conditioned to do so. Do you know anything about his life before you had him and what may have been the thing that triggered him to begin biting?


All I know was he was in a family as a baby, then they couldn’t have him so he was passed on to my friends grandmother, she has had him 5 years and never out the cage.
I am learning to see what he likes, took a long time to get him out the cage. I got him a perch on top of the cage, now he has moved to sit further on a book case. He is getting more confident and gives rare display of affection, I can pick him up, put him on my shoulder, hand feed him, give him water. But suddenly he will bite and scream.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Some budgies bite no matter what. His actions are completely normal.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Charlotte&milo (6 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> ...


Did this shut me up?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Charlotte&milo said:


> Did this shut me up?


*What does that mean? 
I really don’t understand what you are trying to say?*


----------



## uthoji (6 mo ago)

Thank you for turning this little guy's life around. You've given so much time and effort into creating a bond and making him happy.


----------



## Charlotte&milo (6 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *What does that mean?
> I really don’t understand what you are trying to say?*


 Because we were in a discussion then you posted about the purpose or the forum and a load of information which seemed irrelevant to the discussion.



*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

Might be a signature you use


----------



## Charlotte&milo (6 mo ago)

uthoji said:


> Thank you for turning this little guy's life around. You've given so much time and effort into creating a bond and making him happy.


Thank you xx
From myself and him!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Charlotte&milo said:


> Because we were in a discussion then you posted about the purpose or the forum and a load of information which seemed irrelevant to the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an educational forum so it is customary for the staff members to post links and stickies to the forum for new members. Members should read through the links to ensure they’re up to date on the best of budgie care practices and may find many of their questions answered as well! Since this is not a “social” forum, the format is a bit different. Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We prefer all members take the time to read our Site Guidelines and Posting on the Forums link before posting so everyone will understand how this forum operates. *

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*

*The amount of information provided in this forum is extensive and the Talk Budgies staff provide information which you may believe is "irrelevant to a discussion" but needs to be read and absorbed.

Snide comments made by members will not be tolerated.*

*FaeryBee 
Talk Budgies Administrator *

*This thread is now closed.*


----------

